# Bucks, Ilyasova agree to 3 year contract



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Forward Ersan Ilyasova could be coming back to Milwaukee next season, but Bucks general manager John Hammond said Sunday that no agreement had been reached yet.
> 
> "We're continuing discussions with Ersan's representatives," Hammond said. "Nothing is done."
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/49986897.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bucks, Ilyasova talking*

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/50980722.html

nice... sounds like he has developed nicely in someone elses dime, hope he can contribute, we are gonna need him


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Bucks, Ilyasova talking*



roux2dope said:


> http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/50980722.html
> 
> nice... sounds like he has developed nicely in someone elses dime, hope he can contribute, we are gonna need him


Me too. It would do a lot to make up for CVs loss. It certainly is something to look forward to this year.


----------

